# Lost 50 lb lift bag on Anteres



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

If anyone is diving the Anteres any time soon I lost a 50 lb SubSalve lift bag. It is hooked to a decent size anchor with chain and line. Sent it up and bubble watcher said it only surfaced a couple inches then headed back down. I dont know what happened, maybe the dump valve was leaking or something. On my ascent I could see it laying on the wreck a little ways back from the bow. Anyways if someone finds it and feels like returning it just shoot me a message. Thanks!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

We just dove there yesterday. What time did you dive it at?


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Around seven or so. Left Big Lagoon before daylight and that was our first dive.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

We dove there around 1 i think and didn't see it. Wasn't exactly looking for it though.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

*btt*


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I saw your bag Saturday, I tried to lift it and the anchor it was attached to but the vent popped out of the top so I left it. Sorry!


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the effort. I knew something was wrong because I had used it numerous times over several years and never had a problem. As it goes up the air expands and at that depth it should have been pouring air out of the bottom. So the vent coming loose explains why it surfaced then went back down. Guess its time for a better one.


----------

